# Descaling process (again)



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all, my first post here.

On the subject of descaling process, the Gaggia manual suggests running the pump for 15 seconds, wait for the descaler to work for 20 minutes and run through the rest of the solution.

However, the instructions on Puly cleaner/descaler suggest running the solution through all at once, without pause for the descaler to work.

Opinions on the forum seem equally divided judging by comments left on old posts.

I appreciate that the Gaggia descaler is not the same as the Puly, the latter being probably harsher than the former.

What do you do on your domestic Gaggia machine? (I have a New Baby)

Do you stop mid tank to allow the solution to work?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, if using the gaggia descaler do leave it to work for 15-20 mins then pump clean water through

regards

mark


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Mark.

What do other people do with the Puly descaler?

I bougth a box of 10 sachets and I might as well use it.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I have followed the Puly instructions.


----------



## omega (Jan 5, 2011)

I have just done my classic with Puly mixed with 1 lt water ran machine cold for 15 seconds let it warm up turned off, and left for 20 mins then flushed with 3 lts of fresh water all seems ok..

BTW put the used Puly cleaning liquid into my kettle to clean that as well so a double use of the Puly..


----------

